# Wieviele stromführende Kabel darf man im Bündel haben?



## LL0rd (27 Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin gerade dabei mein neues Haus zu planen. Das Haus sollte dabei mit einer SPS automatisiert werden. Unten im Keller möchte ich einen Schaltschrank hinstellen und von dort aus dann z.B. Lichter, einige Steckdosen, etc. ansteuern. Grob überschlagen werden etwa 200 Kabel in den Schaltschrank führen. 42 davon werden je nach Schaltzustand die Netzspannung führen, der Rest wohl "nur" die 24V der SPS für die digitalen Eingänge.

Ich kenne mich leider mit den VDE Richtlinien nicht besonders gut aus, aber gibt es da Richtlinien, wieviele Kabel man wie führen darf?


----------



## B.Dom (27 Juni 2011)

Ich hab mal einen Auszug aus menem Tabellenbuch angehängt, da sind die Verlegearten grob beschrieben.
Es steht zwar nicht dabei vie viele Leitungen zusammen verlegt werden dürfen, aber vllt. kannst du ja doch was damit anfangen...

Der Rest der VDE Richtlinie steht wahrscheinlich in der DIN VDE 0298
die hab ich allerdings nicht zur Hand.

Gruß Dom


----------



## element. (28 Juni 2011)

Im Tabellenbuch steht das unter dem Wort "Häufung".
Je nach Anzahl von ganzen Leitungen gibt es einen Korrekturfaktor für den Strom, zB 0,6 bei 5 Leitungen "gebündelt direkt auf der Wand oder im Rohr/Kanal auf oder in der Wand." 
Wenn Du dich strikt daran hältst brauchst du ganz schön Kupfer, oder Du sicherst alles runter.

Dann gibt es aber noch den "Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor". Da Du im Wohnhaus nicht alle Leitungen gleichzeitig mit 16A belasten wirst, musst Du die Häufungsfaktoren auch nicht so streng einhalten. Der Mittelweg baut wohl auf Erfahrungswerte.

Auch die zu erwartende Umgebungstemperatur ist ein zu beachtender Faktor. Auch dafür gibt es Korrekturwerte. 

Übrigens sowieso ratsam, Steckdosen nur mit C10 oder B13 abzusichern. Nur Besondere Steckdosen die WIRKLICH 16A brauchen mit 16A sichern.


----------



## LL0rd (28 Juni 2011)

element. schrieb:


> Im Tabellenbuch steht das unter dem Wort "Häufung".
> Je nach Anzahl von ganzen Leitungen gibt es einen Korrekturfaktor für den Strom, zB 0,6 bei 5 Leitungen "gebündelt direkt auf der Wand oder im Rohr/Kanal auf oder in der Wand."
> Wenn Du dich strikt daran hältst brauchst du ganz schön Kupfer, oder Du sicherst alles runter.



Tut mir leid, aber entweder bin ich blind oder die Hitze macht nicht nur meinem Rechner sondern auch meinem Kopf zu schaffen. Jedenfalls sehe ich nicht wirklich das, was du meinst. Du meinst doch die PDF, die der Kollege angehängt hat, oder?


----------



## B.Dom (28 Juni 2011)

Nein, die meint er nicht.

Ich denke mal dass der Kollege element. ein ausführlicheres Tabellenbuch besitzt als ich.

Vielleicht stellt er ja einen Auszug online wenn du ihn lieb darum bittest 

Greetz Dom


----------



## nade (28 Juni 2011)

element. schrieb:


> Im Tabellenbuch steht das unter dem Wort "Häufung".
> Je nach Anzahl von ganzen Leitungen gibt es einen Korrekturfaktor für den Strom, zB 0,6 bei 5 Leitungen "gebündelt direkt auf der Wand oder im Rohr/Kanal auf oder in der Wand."
> Wenn Du dich strikt daran hältst brauchst du ganz schön Kupfer, oder Du sicherst alles runter.
> 
> ...


Ehm, also ein Sicherungsautomat mit C Charakteristik ist nur für Anlaufströme relevant. Auf längere Zeit, ca. 1 Stunde, ist die Auslösezeit gleich. Und ob ich nun einen Anlaufstrom von ca 45/50A (B), oder 80/100A(C) habe, macht nicht die Bohne aus bei Haushaltsüblichen Anwendungen. Die Eine Stunde bleibt bei B oder C eben der 1,2fache In. Also 12A.
Zu den B13 A Sicherungsautomaten,... Hab hier mal die Sonepar Katalogpreise, die etwa VK Preise sind. C10 A 16,40€ , 13A B 8,50€ und der gute alte B16A 6,40€.
Dies sind gerade die Hager Sicherungen. Aber Tendenz ist zu Erkennen. Beide Sicherungsvarianten sind extrem Teurer, als Standart. Ach ja der 10A B, der es hier auch tun würde, liegt bei 8,50€.
Also lieber etas Dezentralisieren, und evtl. Steckdosenkreise in eine Unterverteilung auf jeweilige Etage bringen. Vielleicht auch bestimmte geschaltete "Verbraucher" dahin ziehen. Spart zudem Kupfer und erspart entsprechend, wegen einem FI für den Außenbereich in den Keller rennen.
Ach ja, die VDE´s die hier angesprochen wurden sind die 0100 Teil 5 und die genannte 0298 Teil 4.

Luxenburger oder Franzose ihr Schema: 1,5mm² für Beleuchtung mit 10A, und 2,5mm² mit B16A. 2300W Beleuchtung, das ist schon eine Menge Holz. Zudem mal nicht päpstlicher als der Papst sein, hier bei den Werten, wird von einer Dauerbelastung ausgegangen, die liegt wohl ehr seltener vor. Sonderkreise wie Waschmaschine, Trockner, Geschirrspülmaschine, Untertischgeräte > 2Kw gillt schon länger die Empfehlung (Vorgabe) diese mit 2,5mm² anzuschließen.
Also, dann mal viel Spaß beim weiter durchplanen.


----------



## element. (28 Juni 2011)

Hallo alle,

LL0rd: 
Sorry, ich meinte allgemein "im Tabellenbuch". In meinem Westermann, ca. 10 Jahre alt, stehn mehr Sachen dazu drin. Kann dir morgen die genauen Werte geben, es liegt in der Arbeit.

nade: 
Bei den 16A geht es gar nicht so sehr um die Leiter, eher um die Steckdosen. 16A sind einfach recht viel für das Schuko-System, auch wenn es draufsteht. Der Laie schließt schon gerne mal Waschmaschine und Trockner über eine schrottige dreifach-Leiste an eine Steckdose an. Im "Idealfall" kommt man auf 21-22A, der brave B16 löst nach Kennlinie nie aus (In*1,45) und die Leiste oder die Steckdose wo sie angesteckt ist laufen davon.
Das mit dem Schnellauslöser von B und C ist mir klar. Ich hab einen Flipperautomat, der schmeißt den B16 regelmäßig beim Einschalten (großer Wickeltrafo drin). Ein C10 hält. Im Haushalt aber sonst eher selten, vielleicht sind Staubsauger und Flex noch kritisch. Wegen mir die Wohnbereiche auch B10.

Ich kenne ein paar "gute" Elektriker die das so machen, 10 und 13A sichern. Wenn ich einen Verteiler aufmache und sehe 2 Stangen B16 und am besten noch alles in 1,5mm² weiß ich, dass bei der Anlage einfach nicht nachgedacht wurde.

Für solches E-Material ist Ebay unschlagbar billig. Gibt auch große Händler dort. Moeller C10 vom Händler für 5€. B10 gibts schon für 3€.

Und mal ehrlich, wenn man ein Haus baut geht der Mehrpreis unter. Wenn im Baumarkt der B16 von ABB 2,50 kostet und es greifen trotzdem noch Kunden zum Noname für 1,99 im Regal nebenan, hab ich eh keine Fragen mehr.


----------



## Matze001 (28 Juni 2011)

element. schrieb:


> Bei den 16A geht es gar nicht so sehr um die Leiter, eher um die Steckdosen. 16A sind einfach recht viel für das Schuko-System, auch wenn es draufsteht. Der Laie schließt schon gerne mal Waschmaschine und Trockner über eine schrottige dreifach-Leiste an eine Steckdose an.




Eine Schuko-Steckdose ist für 16A ausgelegt. Und ich denke die Hersteller wissen hier genau was sie tun. Wenn der Kunde die Kontakte überpinselt, oder anderes unternimmt das die Übergangswiderstände stark steigen, kann man das wohl nur schlecht beeinflussen. 

Auch der Vergleich mit der 50ct Dreifach-Steckdose und den Großverbrauchern hinkt. Eine Sicherung ist zum Schutz der verlegten Leitungen in der Anlage ausgelegt. Wenn der Kunde eine solch gefährliche Erweiterung vornimmt, kann man das nicht sicher abfangen. 

Ebay als Bezugsquelle für Elektroartikel zu nennen, lässt deine Aussagen etwas kurios wirken. Erst alles super penibel und perfekt machen wollen, und dann so etwas zwiespältiges...

Ich möchte damit nicht sagen das ich jemand der von der "das haben wir schon immer so gemacht" Fraktion bin. Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Aber das steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## nade (28 Juni 2011)

Nachtrag allgemein, es ist nun seit einigen Jahren für alle Layenbediehnbaren Steckkontakten vorschrift, einen FI zu verbauen.

//Nachtrag des Nachtrags: Zudem schützt ein FI auch vor einem weglaufender 3fach Stecker, durch den Fehlerstrom, welcher somit auch vor größeren Brandschäden schützt. 
Zudem waren Fi´s in Gebäude mit hoher Brandlast auch schon vor der Verordnung mit den Steckkontakten Vorgeschrieben. Auslösestrom 300 bzw. 500mA.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juni 2011)

Ähm LLord,
währe es nicht besser für eine solche Auslegung mal den Elektro Handwerksmeister
deines Vertrauens ins Haus zu holen. Strom gehört in die Hand eines Fachmanns. 

Bei unsachgemäßer Installation kann viel schief gehen. 

Gruß Helmut


----------



## element. (29 Juni 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Eine Schuko-Steckdose ist für 16A ausgelegt.



Richtig, aber nicht immer für 23A, auch wenn die Kontakte sauber sind. Und die 23 sind mit einem B16 uU auf Dauer möglich. Ich hab schon Baumarktsteckdosen gesehen wo die Federklemmen komplett aus Messing waren, oder Schraubklemmen die konstruktiv bedingt keinen Draht klemmen konnten, rutschte immer raus. Dem VDE-Zeichen glaub ich an der Stelle nix mehr.



> Wenn der Kunde eine solch gefährliche Erweiterung vornimmt, kann man das nicht sicher abfangen.


was spricht dagegen, so etwas mit B10 zumindest teilweise abzufangen? Zeig mir mal ein Gerät, das 16A braucht. Das einzige was ich je gesehn hab war ein Durchlauferhitzer mit 15A über Schuko. Wenn ich das aufwiege mit der Anzahl an verschmorten Schukoverbindungen und Steckdosen, die ich schon gesehn hab...

Zitat aus dem Elektronikforum zu B13, von einer Koryphäe mit 30.000 Beiträgen: "Wirklich fachkundige und verantwortungsbewußte Elis haben es zu  ihrem Standard für allgemeine Stromkreise mit Schukosteckdosen gemacht."

Die Ebayhändler haben zehntausende Bewertungen und vollwertige Gewerbe. Für kleine Projekte kauf ich da seit Jahren ein.

nade: Der FI schützt erst dann, wenn auch wirklich ein ausreichender Fehlerstrom auftritt. Ist durch die Verkohlung bei brennendem Plastik auch irgendwann möglich, aber verlassen würd ich mich nicht darauf. Der schützt vor Brand bei angefressener oder beschädigter Leitung, aber Überlast ist für mich keine FI-Aufgabe.


----------



## LL0rd (29 Juni 2011)

element. schrieb:


> was spricht dagegen, so etwas mit B10 zumindest teilweise abzufangen? Zeig mir mal ein Gerät, das 16A braucht. Das einzige was ich je gesehn hab war ein Durchlauferhitzer mit 15A über Schuko. Wenn ich das aufwiege mit der Anzahl an verschmorten Schukoverbindungen und Steckdosen, die ich schon gesehn hab...



Also momentan habe ich eh vor, alles über 10A Relais zu schalten. Deshalb werde ich auch B10 Sicherungen verbauen. 



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> währe es nicht besser für eine solche Auslegung mal den Elektro Handwerksmeister
> deines Vertrauens ins Haus zu holen.



Ich vertraue hauptsächlich mir selbst, weil ich auch der jenige bin, der das Haus baut und darin wohnen wird. Deshalb erkundige ich mich immer vorher, wie etwas zu sein hat. In den VDE Richtlinien geht es hauptsächlich um die Erhitzung der Leiter. Ich sehe da noch ein weiteres Probem. Wenn ich ein Bündel Leiter habe, dann laden sich die Leiter gegenseitig auf. 



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Strom gehört in die Hand eines Fachmanns.



Es ist nicht mein erstes Haus. Mein erstes Haus war komplett schlüsselfertig bestellt. Und wer hat die E-Installation gemacht? Das waren 3 Azubis im 1. oder 2. Lehrjahr. Ob das Fachleute waren, habe ich meine Zweifel. Ich denke, dass ich als E-Ing. mehr Ahnung habe, als die Azubis. Zumindest mache ich mir mehr Gedanken um die Sicherheit und bin entsprechend bereit für diese Sicherheit mehr zu zahlen.


----------



## Solaris (29 Juni 2011)

LL0rd schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Bündel Leiter habe, dann laden sich die Leiter gegenseitig auf.



Wie soll ich das verstehen? Wenn die Waschmaschine läuft dann geht im Schlafzimmer das Licht an??


----------



## nade (29 Juni 2011)

element. schrieb:


> Richtig, aber nicht immer für 23A, auch wenn die Kontakte sauber sind. Und die 23 sind mit einem B16 uU auf Dauer möglich. Ich hab schon Baumarktsteckdosen gesehen wo die Federklemmen komplett aus Messing waren, oder Schraubklemmen die konstruktiv bedingt keinen Draht klemmen konnten, rutschte immer raus. Dem VDE-Zeichen glaub ich an der Stelle nix mehr.
> 
> was spricht dagegen, so etwas mit B10 zumindest teilweise abzufangen? Zeig mir mal ein Gerät, das 16A braucht. Das einzige was ich je gesehn hab war ein Durchlauferhitzer mit 15A über Schuko. Wenn ich das aufwiege mit der Anzahl an verschmorten Schukoverbindungen und Steckdosen, die ich schon gesehn hab...
> 
> ...



""Und mal ehrlich, wenn man ein Haus baut geht der Mehrpreis unter. Wenn im Baumarkt der B16 von ABB 2,50 kostet und es greifen trotzdem noch Kunden zum Noname für 1,99 im Regal nebenan, hab ich eh keine Fragen mehr. "" Hier hast du dir selber Die antwort auf deine Steckdosen gegeben.
Weil eben der, der die "Deutsche Markenqualität" für 1,50€ an Steckdose kauft, auch mit Sicherheit NICHT den B10 oder gar den C10 A Sicherungsautomat kauft.

Deine 23A sind nach max einer Stunde Dauerbelastung thermisch abgeschaltet. Also schon nichtmehr Dauerhaft über einen ganzen Tag. Und wie schon geschrieben wurde, ist es ehr des Wohnungsbesitzer seine Fahrlässigkeit, wenn er Geräte, oder mehrere Geräte an einer Ordnungsgemäßen Installation über Made in China Steckdosenleisten betreibt.
Eine wegbrennende Steckdosenleiste zeigt auf Unverständniss des Benutzers hin, der da schonmal bei Waschmaschine, Trockner in einer solchen nicht ab und an mal nachsieht ob diese Steckdosenleiste noch in brauchbarem Zustand ist.
Oder aber die Schuld kann an den Hersteller weiter geschoben werden, weil er diese Steckdosenleiste NICHT Idotensicher, sondern Hauptsache billig herstellt/hergestellt hat.
Es gibt auch Ingenjeure, die daher gehen, und einen Haushaltsherd mit 5*1,5mm² verlegen und anschließen. Also Backofen+ Kochfeld.
Und das sind nicht nur dann mal grad 5m, sondern schon 15-20m

Gut bei geschalteten Leitungen mit 10A Relais, da ist es natürlich praktisch auch nicht höher als die Kontaktbelastbarkeit abzusichern.

Und zu dem was dagegen spricht, das dürfte wohl im Kurzen der Preis sein. Auch wenn es nur 2€ sind, bei 20-30 Sicherungen kommt da schon was bei rüber. Geiz ist in Deutschland eben immernoch GEIL, der Auftrag würde dann mit großer warscheinlichkeit der bekommen, der eben sagt, hier auf der Zuleitung ist es nicht zu Erwarten, das da 16A dauerhaft gezogen werden, starke Verbraucher sind extra abgesichert und auch in 2,5mm² gezogen..

Aber wir sind hier ja auch weit von der eigentlichen Frage abgedriftet. Netzspannung ist es egal wieviele Leitungen da sind, es kommt hier auf die Belastung an. Von wievielen nicht geschalteten Leitungen wäre hier die Rede? 20-30?
Also als Steckdosenzuleitungen usw.?


----------



## LL0rd (29 Juni 2011)

Solaris schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das verstehen? Wenn die Waschmaschine läuft dann geht im Schlafzimmer das Licht an??



Genau das meine ich, auch wenn es sich jetzt für dich blöd und unglaubwürdig anhört. Ich habe mal zwei Fotos hochgeladen, die ich grade in meiner Küche geschossen habe. Ich denke, man kann deutlich sehen, dass die ESL ausgeschaltet ist, trotzdem habe ich rund 2V@50Hz auf der Leitung (messbar nur mit einem Multimeter mit ausreichend großem Innenwiderstand, da die Spannung sofort zusammenbricht, sobald Strom fließt). Bei einer Glühbirne ist diese Aufladung kein Problem, bei einer billigen ESL hingegen schon. Denn die fängt dann an leicht aufzublitzen, weil irgendwann der Kondensator vollgeladen ist. Nachts im Schlafzimmer nervt das tierisch. 



nade schrieb:


> Von wievielen nicht geschalteten Leitungen wäre hier die Rede? 20-30?
> Also als Steckdosenzuleitungen usw.?




Also geplant sind momentan 15 Leitungen, die per Relais geschalten werden + 9-11 Leitungen die dauerhaft am Netz sind.

Ebenso habe ich 15 Leitungen für die Beleuchtung geplant. Da wird eh ein geringer Strom fließen, 0.5A wenns hochkommt.

7 Leitungen sind für Jalousien gedacht, da kann es dann durchaus vorkommen, dass da mehr Leitung benötigt wird, allerdings für einen sehr geringen Zeitraum. kA 1m pro Tag?

Und dann habe ich seeeeeeeeeeehr viele Leitungen, auf denen 24V der SPS anliegen werden. Zu den Lichtschaltern möchte ich 3x1,5 (oder 5x1,5) hinlegen, zu einfachen Sensoren z.B. Reed-Schalter in den Fenstern möchte ich Telefonkabel nehmen.


----------



## element. (29 Juni 2011)

LL0rd: Hier ein umfangreiches Dokument zu deiner Ursprungsfrage, Häufung ist auch dabei.

http://library.abb.com/GLOBAL/SCOT/SCOT209.nsf/VerityDisplay/C6ED3B4782C5F804C12572A5003A1CA0/$File/2CDC401002D0102.pdf

Nade und Matze, da bleiben wir bei verschiedenen Meinungen, ist aber ok für mich.


----------



## Blockmove (29 Juni 2011)

LL0rd schrieb:


> Bei einer Glühbirne ist diese Aufladung kein Problem, bei einer billigen ESL hingegen schon. Denn die fängt dann an leicht aufzublitzen, weil irgendwann der Kondensator vollgeladen ist. Nachts im Schlafzimmer nervt das tierisch.



Besorg dir einfach mal einen Widerstand 100kOhm 1Watt und häng ihn parallel zum ESG.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

